# Hype-X Flippinout Tribute



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I so love everything Flippinout does and hope to own a few at some point but untill then I desided to try a petite version myself. It's not exactly the same as I drew it from memory and have not used such exotic woods as Flippinout does. Neither have I used spacers between laminates etc... If you like this and have not seen Nathans stuff, go check him out either on here or google 'Flippinout slingshots'. He'll make you one out of just about any of the most beautiful woods and horn ect... You wont be dissapointed... Obviously I won't be selling this design as it is not mine.

































Made from 3mm 6061 ally core, Spotted Gum frame, Jarrah and very old Aussie blackwood palm swells. finished with tung oil (a few more coats to go yet)

Your designs, craftmanship and value are World Class so Thankyou Mr. Masters (Flippinout Slingshots)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You have done a very good job!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

That really looks great! You do beautiful work!

RR


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

First class craftsmanship. A truly great accomplishment to be proud of. I can only wonder at beautiful work like that.
You should have waited until the Slingshot of the Month competition started -- you'd have given Nathan a run for his money with that one for sure, LOL!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That is really nice! In fact, so nice I want one. I am honored by your skillful tribute to my work and would be equally honored to do a trade with you in the future. I really like how you kept the general theme of a FlippinOut Slingshot, but gave it your own level of fit and finish.

It is really, really a great looking shooter!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

trying the style of a maker like nathan is daring, but your slingshot does not need to hide, it looks great!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like a very solid shooter.


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

That is a beautiful interpretation! I am in awe of the skills you all have!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW ! Your getting serious about this slingshot stuff aren't you. Congratulations for doing very nice work.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good work Rapier.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellent job Rapier, you have done justice to a great design.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Bud, you nailed it! That frame in itself is a wonderful design,you tweeked some here and there and made it your own-stunning! Flatband


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Wow guys, thanks very much for the accalaids. I appreciate it very much.
Sure Nathan. A trade at some point sounds terrific.
Cheers
Rapier


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Great work, Rapier! A fitting tribute!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

VERY Well Done!!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" Rapier, excellent craftsman, should be valuable to make tribute to Maestro Nathan.
Greeting


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I am very impressed with your workmanship. When you and Nathan trade it will be about as equal as a trade as one could get. Your personality shows in your work just as Nathan's shows in his.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job!


----------

